# Cómo eliminar los rebotes de un flip flops jk



## JoaoM (Abr 8, 2014)

Bueno mi pregunta es respecto a que estoy construyendo un contador aleatorio con flip flop J-K y a la hora de meter un pulso generado con un 555 en modo astable no me lo cuenta como uno solo, sino como varios y según tengo entendido que es el efecto de rebote (por ejemplo: la secuencia es 6,4,9,... y esta en 6 le doy otro pulso y se brinca hasta 9, según eso todos los numero anteriores si los contó pero demasiado rápido, por el efecto de rebote), quisiera que me ayudaran a desaparecer ese efecto de rebote para que cada pulso me cuente en el orden de la secuencia y no "brinque" hasta otro numero mas adelante (aunque en realidad no se brinca si no que cuenta muy rápido debido a ese efecto.)

gracias y espero su ayuda... ...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 8, 2014)

bueno me imagino que el *flip flop J-K* es un integrado no se si *TTL* o *Cmos* y desde ahi puede que el flanco este mal y mas que seguro. Generalmente yo armo un oscilador con un inversor de la misma tecnologia para no tener estos problema con la transmision de datos entre integrados


----------



## Limbo (Abr 8, 2014)

yo usaria un trigger schmitt: http://miguelangelmoreno.jimdo.com/...ectrónica/cuando-utilizar-un-trigger-schmitt/


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 8, 2014)

yo subiria el esquema porque estamos es .............

ademas si el numero es aleatorio pues no hay secuencia, y si lo metes con un estable como es eso??? en fin...  puedes notar que es INDISPENSABLE el esquema!!!


----------



## JoaoM (Abr 8, 2014)

mira este pdf, espero sirva de algo lo que necesito eliminar es el efecto rebote que surge en cada pulsación


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 8, 2014)

Amigo, recuerda que no debes  dejar pines de entrada sin conectar. Como puede observarse en los Sets de los FF.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 9, 2014)

Ele efecto de rebote no se presenta en la salida del 555, sólo en pulsadores mecánicos. Le voy más a un error de armado en alguna compuerta. Lo que sugiere el amigo Gudino también es cierto aunque es sabido que TTL interpreta las entradas flotadas como 1, pero no es bueno confiarse.


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2014)

Hola JoaoM

El diseño que adjuntaste en el archivo .PDF de tu mensaje #5 no puede tener rebotes pues no contiene ningún dispositivo que lo produzca.

Aparentemente la circuiteria de compuertas es la que no está correctamente hecha.

Armé el circuito de tu .PDF y me da ésta secuencia:
Al iniciar:
*0 F 3 A* 5 6 4 9 1 8 7 2, - 
Luego continua así:
X x x x 5 6 4 9 1 8 7 2, -
X x x x 5 6 4 9 1 8 7 2, - 
Ya no vuelve a dar las primeras cifras:
*0 F 3 A*

espero no haberme equivocado en alguna conexión.

Ahora bien, si ese circuito no es el que estás utilizando y tienes algún interruptor o conmutador, estos si podrían generar esos rebotes que mencionas. Principalmente al armar el circuito en la realidad.

Para eliminar ese efecto puedes utilizar algún circuito Anti-rebote como el que te recomienda Limbo en el enlace que aparece en su mensaje #2.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

